# NAME THAT DUO!



## glass man (Sep 28, 2009)

FOR 100 ROCK AND ROOL POINTS NAME THE DUO THAT PUT THIS SONG OUT!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AI8NuFAETMQ


----------



## glass man (Sep 28, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> FOR 100 ROCK AND ROOL POINTS NAME THE DUO THAT PUT THIS SONG OUT! TRIED TO GET MARTIN AND PETERS DOING IT OFF YOU TUBE BUT DIDN'T WORK! ANY WAY THE SONG IS FROM THE JERK WHEN STEVE MARTIN AND BERNADETTE PETERS ARE ON THE BEACH AND SING THIS SONG: NAME OF SONG: "TONIGHT YOU BELONG TO ME". NO CHEATING NOW BY LOOKING IT UP! YOU ARE ON THE HONOR SYSTEM![GOOD LUCK WITH THAT YOU BUNCH OF ROUGES YOU![]] WILL DO THIS FROM TIME TO TIME AND AT SOME TIME WILL ADD ALL POINTS UP AND THE WINNER WILL GET A ...PRETTY HANDMADE PONTILED MARBLE!
> JAMIE


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Sep 28, 2009)

I did a cut and paste on your link above and listened to it...very pretty...calming even...I liked when she played the instrument at the end!

 Sadly I would have to cheat to guess...so I'll have to skip this one...I'm a lot better at country than rock and roll...but I want that marble...guess I'm gonna have to roll out from under my rock and study up!!!

 Thanks for the listen though...it was nice!


----------



## glass man (Sep 28, 2009)

GLAD YOU LIKED IT TINNA! THE SONG WAS FIRST A HIT IN 1927 BY GENE AUSTIN. IT BECAME A NO. 11 HIT IN 1956 BY TWO SISTERS . ONE WAS 11 AND THE OTHER 14. THE  NAMES ON THE 1956 RECORD ARE THE NAMES I AM LOOKING FOR! I HAVE THIS SINGLE AND ALWAYS LOVED IT SINCE A LITTLE GLASS EYED BOY! 
 REMEMBER THE ANSWER IS WORTH 100 ROCK AND ROLL POINTS! JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Sep 28, 2009)

> Sadly I would have to cheat to guess


 HEY A LIL CHEATING IN THE NAME OF ROCK AND ROLL HISTORY IS ALLOWED! JUST LET ME KNOW YOU DID IT AND I WILL HALF THE POINTS! IN OTHER WORDS THIS IS A 100 ROCK AND ROLL POINTS,SO A LIL CHEATING WILL GIVE YA STILL 50 ROCK AND ROLL POINTS! BY THE WAY SINCE YOU MENTIONED IT I WILL PUT ON SOME COUNTRY SONGS ALSO! THANKS FOR YOUR RESPONCE TINNA! JUST WANNA HAVE A LITTLE FUN HERE! IT IS A VERY NICE MARBLE THOUGH I AM TOLD NOT WORTH MUCH! I9N FACT WILL SHOW A PIC. OF A NUMBER OF PONTILED HANDMADE MARBLES AND THE WINNER CAN TAKE THEY PICK!  WILL SHOW A PIC. SOON! JAMIE


----------



## woody (Sep 28, 2009)

*Patience and Prudence*


----------



## glass man (Sep 28, 2009)

DING ,DING ,DING WOODY GOT IT! NO CHEATING WOODY? = 100 ROCK AND ROLL POINTS  CHEATING 50 ROCK AND ROLL POINTS! MANY MORE TO COME!  MESSED UP EARLIER AND SAID IT MADE IT TO NO. II,BUT IT MADE IT TO NO. 4 IN SEP. 1956.THESE [PATIENCE AGE 11 AND PRUDENCE AGE 14 ,WERE THE DAUGHTERS OF MACK MCINTYRE ORCHESTRA LEADER AND THE SONG WAS ON LIBERTY RECORDS. IT RANKED NO. 34 IN ALL OF 1956 AND NO. 428 AMONG TOP 5000 OF THE ROCK ERA 1955 - 1994.WILL LET ALL KNOW WHEN THIS WILL END,BUT IT WILL BE A WHILE AS I LOVE THIS STUFF![8D] IN FACT AM UP TO ANY SUGGESTIONS RULE WISE.JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Sep 28, 2009)

OK "ONE MORE FOR THE ROAD"!
  WHAT IS THE NAME OF THE LAST LYNARD SKYNARD ALBUM ,BEFORE THE PLANE CRASH? ALSO WHY WAS THE ORIGINAL COVER RECALLED?  100 ROCK AND ROLL POINTS BASED ONLY ON WHY THE COVER WAS RECALLED! THE COVER IN QUESTION IS PRETTY HARD TO FIND! AFTER A LONG TIME LOOKING I FOUND TWO IN ONE WEEK! SOLD ONE AND HAVE THE BETTER ONE IN MY COLLECTION. NOW PLAY ME A SONG CURTIS LOWE! JAMIE


----------



## woody (Sep 28, 2009)

â€œStreet Survivorsâ€  the cover showing flames surrounding the band.
 After the crash, that cover was recalled. The new cover was the old back cover, with the band standing against a black background.


----------



## glass man (Sep 29, 2009)

RIGHT ON AGAIN WOODY! THE COVER IS A LITTLE SPOOKY AS STEVE GAINS ,WHO DIED IN THE PLANE CRASH HAS FLAMES RIGHT BEHIND HIN WITH RONNIE VAN ZANT ,WHO ALSO DIED ,RIGHT NEXT TO HIM! ALSO ON THIS ALBUM IS THE SONG "THAT SMELL" TALKING ABOUT "THAT SMELL ,CAN'T YOU SMELL THAT SMELL,THE SMELL OF DEATH IS AROUND YOU" COURSE IT IS TALKING BOUT DRUGS/ALCOHOL AND DYING FROM THEM . STILL KINDA SPOOKY,BUT I AIN'T OUT TO MAKE MORE OF IT THEN IT WAS ,A DAMN TRAGEDY! 
 WOODY SO FAR YOU GOT 200 ROCK AND ROLL POINTS! WAY TO GO! REALLY THOUGHT FEW WOULD HAVE KNOWN THE TWO QUESTIONS ASKED! 
 I TOOK ONE OF MY "FLAME" SKYNARD ALBUMS TO SELL AT A BOTTLE SHOW OF ALL PLACES AND A LADY GRABBED IT OUT OF MY HAND SAYING SHE HAD TO HAVE IT FOR HER BROTHER! THEY ARE FAIRLY HARD TO FIND. MORE QUESTIONS LATTER.NOT GONNA OVERLOAD JUST SLIP ONE IN NOW AND  AGAIN MAY GET PRETTY OBSCURE AT TIMES! JAMIE


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Sep 29, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: glass man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Jamie this is SO cool!  The only question I need to ask now is how well Woody knows his country - cause he is kicking butt in the rock and roll category!!!  WAY TO GO WOODY!!!!!

 This IS going to be FUN Jamie!

 I think the only thing you need to do is to set your final point limit - or set a date and whoever is ahead at that time wins!  You could have people PM you the answers...and the first 3 that get it right get 100 - 50 - 25 points respectively....then when 3 have answered you can post the winners!  (Just trying to think of a way to get "some" points - LOL)  However you want to do it - we will play along!  Just let us know!


----------



## glass man (Sep 29, 2009)

THANKS FOR THE INPUT TINNA WILL THINK ABOUT HOW THIS IS TO END!WANT TO DRAG IT OUT FOR A BIT CAUSE I LOVE MUSIC!
 GET READY THE NEXT WILL BE COUNTRY,JUST FOR YOU! HOPE YOU KNOW OLDER COUNTRY AS THAT IS WHAT  I KNOW!  HANK SR.,WAYLON/WILLIE,MERLE THE"  HAG",THE "COAL MINERS DAUGHTER",OLE "POSSUM.DOLLY,CARTER FAMILY,JIMMIE ROGERS"FATHER OF COUNTRY MUSIC,ALSO SOME BLUEGRASS, SOME 80S. JAMIE


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Sep 29, 2009)

OK...now I'm officially nervous...at this point I will settle for the 50 points if I have to!!!!

 Looking towards it!!!


----------



## glass man (Sep 30, 2009)

HERE IS ONE OF MY FAV. COUNTRY SONGS AND IT TOOK ME A LONG TIME TO FIND THE ALBUM! 
 HERE IS THE FIRST VERSE WITH TWO WORDS LEFT OUT CAUSE THESE TWO WORDS ARE THE TITLE OF THE SONG! 50 POINTS FOR NAMING THE SONG AND 50 MORE FOR NAMING THE ARTIST!

 "THEY SAY DON'T GO ON _ _ IF YOUR LOOKING FOR A WIFE.'CAUSE CLIFFTON CLOWERS HAS A PRETTY YOUNG DAUGHTER ,HE'S MIGHTY HANDY WITH A GUN AND KNIFE"   

 COME ON TINNA OR ANY COUNTRY LOVER!


   JAMIE


----------



## mr.fred (Sep 30, 2009)

Woverton Mountain[]


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Sep 30, 2009)

Mr Fred got it!

 Performed by Claude King (he co-wrote it)

 ....there was a "parady" done to that song/tune...do you know what it is?



 ****Jamie...sorry dude I had to google it to find it - never heard it before - but now I have!


----------



## glass man (Sep 30, 2009)

50POINTS FOR YOU MR. FREAD! 50 MORE POINTS WAITING FOR SOMEBODY WITH THE ARTIST'S NAME! JAMIE


----------



## mr.fred (Sep 30, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: FloridaRecycled
> 
> Mr Fred got it!
> 
> ...


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Sep 30, 2009)

Sorry...I tried to do the edit for above and couldn't...

 It's Wolverton Mountain...her lips were sweeter than honey!


----------



## woody (Sep 30, 2009)

Nitty Gritty Dirt Band.


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Sep 30, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: woody
> 
> Nitty Gritty Dirt Band.


 
 Woody - you are totally kicking butt and taking names!!!  I even used google...but I ended up with the writer not the performer....which is cool because I hadn't heard of Claude King...and least I know the Nitty Gritty Dirt Band (I just didn't know that song)!

 OK Woody fess up...how large is your album collection?  Do you sit in that beautiful backyard of yours and jam down every night?  I was thinking how peaceful...now I'm thinking party central!!!  []

 CONGRATS - I'm impressed with all of you!  (Jamie - that was a good one!)


----------



## glass man (Sep 30, 2009)

50 PTS. FOR YOU TOO TINNA! WE NO DOUBT WERE WRITING AT THE SAME TIME SO I DID NOT SEE YOU THAT YOU GAVE THE NAME CLAUDE KING! WILL GIVE PTS. EVEN IF SOMEBODY LOOKS IT UP!
 WILL TRY TO THINK OF WAYS THAT WILL MAKE IT HARDER TO GOOGLE IF POSSIBLE. MAYBE DO LIKE ABOVE AND GIVE ONLY LYRICS OR SOMETHING!
 ANY WAY THIS IS FOR FUN ANYWAY! WILL DO IT TILL MY BIRTHDAY OCT. 13. I KINDA REMEMBER A PARADY OF THE SONG! WILL LOOK IT UP! JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Sep 30, 2009)

HERE IS ANOTHER ONE OF MY FAVS. KINDA A POP COUNTRY THING. WILL GIVE A VERSE AND NAME THE SONG AND PERSON WHO 1ST DID IT FOR 100 PTS.

 YA KNOW MY HEART KEEPS TELLIN' ME "YOU'RE NOT A KID AT THIRTY - THREE" "YA PLAY AROUND ,YA LOSE YOUR WIFE" "YA PLAY TO LONG,YOU LOSE YOUR LIFE" 

 JUST FOR FUN WHO LATER DID A VERSION? 


 ALSO WOODY NO POINTS FOR THIS ,BUT WHAT FAMOUS  DRUMMER AS A KID WAS BRIEFLY SEEN IN THE BEATLE'S MOVIE "A HARD DAYS NIGHT"?

 JAMIE


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 30, 2009)

Can I answer Woody's question??? ooohh ooohhh pleeease!!??


----------



## woody (Sep 30, 2009)

Ummmm....... Phil Collins???


----------



## woody (Sep 30, 2009)

*Good Time Charlie's Got The Blues* (Danny O'Keefe) Elvis Presley


----------



## glass man (Sep 30, 2009)

DAMN WOODY YOU ARE THE MAN! NOTHER 100 PTS. 
 I DID NOT KNOW ELVIS DID A VERSION! I WAS THINKING OF LEON RUSSELL'S VERSION! 
 WOW! I AM HAVE TO REALLY DIG TO GET ONE OVER ON YOU! DON'T WANT TO GET TO OBSCURE THOUGH!
 I DO HAVE SOME RECORDS I HAVE NOT HEARD YET,JUST GOT THEM CAUSE I LIKED THE COVER AND WERE OH SO CHEAP! [] JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Oct 1, 2009)

RUPERT HOLMES WROTE "ESCAPE/THE PINA COLADA SONG"  YOU EITHER LOVED IT OR IT WOULD MAKE YOU WANNA GO "CANNABAL" ON SOME ONE. THE CLUES TO THIS ONE IS HOLMES AND CANNABAL! WHAT IS THE CONNECTION? 100 PTS JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Oct 1, 2009)

I HAVE DECIDED TO GIVE AWAY THREE MARBLES CAUSE WOODY IS SO DAMN GOOD ,GONNA GIVE A 2ND ONE TO ONE WITH 2ND MOST PTS. AND OF COURSE 3RD FOR ONE WITH 3RD MOST PTS. THESE MARBLES AM TOLD NOT WORTH A LOT ,BUT THEY ARE OLD ,PONTILED AND BEAUTIFUL TO ME! JAMIE


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 1, 2009)

Could it be the movie Shrek?


----------



## glass man (Oct 1, 2009)

NO TINNA. FIND THE CONNECTION BETWEEN RUPHERT HOLMES AND CANABALISM. IT IS A SONG I AM LOOKING FOR!TRY AGAIN! [&:] JAMIE


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 1, 2009)

He wrote a song in 1971 for group The Buoys titled "Timothy"


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 1, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKWDNUDaF9Y


----------



## glass man (Oct 1, 2009)

ALRIGHT TINA! YOU GOT IT! IF YOU READ THE LYRICS THEY ARE FUNNY! SPECIALLY WHEN IT SAYS JOE IS EYEING TIMMY! YUM YUM! A BIG STINK CAME FROM THIS SONG AND IT WAS LATTER SAID TIMOTHY WAS JUST A MULE,BUT NO BODY BOUGHT THAT![] ONLY POP SONG I KNOW THAT DEALT WITH THAT SUBJECT . 100 PTS FOR YA TINNA! WILL GIVE ANOTHER LATTER! JAMIE


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 1, 2009)

WOOOO HOOOO!!!!

 Finally!!!  (Thanks for the extra clue!)

 - and cyberdigger - getting to hear the song was wayyyy cool!  Thanks for the link...and with all the comments that girl got...it most definitely was an obscure song...

 - see Jamie - not only is this fun it's a cool learning experience!


----------



## glass man (Oct 1, 2009)

WHAT BAND WAS JUST KINDA GETTING STARTED ,MET THE BEATLES WHILE THEY WERE RECORDINDG THE ALBUM "SARGENT PEPPER". SOME SAY THIS IS RUMOUR OTHERS CLAIMED IT AS ABSOLUTE TRUTH. DIFFERENT VERSIONS OF IT. ANY WAY PART TWO OF THIS QUESTION-WHAT ALBUM WAS THE "BAND" RECORDING THEMSELVES AT THIS SAME TIME?" 100 PTS! YES I LOVE THIS TOO,LOVE TIDBITS OF INFO BOUT SONGS/BANDS I LOVE OR THE QUIRKY, LIKE THE "TIMOTHY " THING! JAMIE


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 1, 2009)

Beyond the Fringe?


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 1, 2009)

Or am I getting close about a group called "Family" and the White Album?

 ...or the conspiracy theory with Billy Shears?


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 1, 2009)

Can you totally tell I am here googling my *** off...LOL...

 Help me Jamie...Help help me Jamie...


----------



## glass man (Oct 1, 2009)

SORRY TINNA! MADE THIS ONE JUST A TAD HARDER! KEEP GOOGLIN! YOU WILL FIND IT SOONER OR LATER! AT LEAST BY DAWN! [&:] JAMIE


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 1, 2009)

My last stab tonight...

 The Byrds

 Rubber Soul....


----------



## glass man (Oct 1, 2009)

NOPE![] DON'T GIVE UP! REMEMBER THE ALBUM THE BEATLES WERE MAKING WHEN THEY MET THIS OTHER GROUP WAS "SARGENT PEPPERS LONELY  HEARTS CLUB BAND".[&:] JAMIE

 PAUL AND I THINK GEORGE? DID MEET THE BYRDS CEPT IT WAS IN THE STATES. WHAT I AM TALKING BOUT HAPPENED IN JOLLY OLE ENGLAND!


----------



## glass man (Oct 1, 2009)

NO TIM IT WASN'T BAD FINGER,BUT YEP A GOOD SONG AND GOOD BAND! THEY FIRST SONG WAS "COME AND GET IT" PAUL WROTE FOR THEM AND IT WAS IN THE MOVIE "MAGIC CHRISTIAN" THAT RINGO WAS IN. 1970 JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Oct 1, 2009)

THINK ENGLISH BAND STARTING IN 1967. EMI STUDIEOS MIGHT HELP! JAMIE


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 1, 2009)

Cream, Disraeli Gears?


----------



## bottle_head9 (Oct 1, 2009)

The Piper at the Gates of dawn or Pink Floyd.


----------



## woody (Oct 1, 2009)

The Alan Parsons Project, *Tales of Mystery and Imagination*


----------



## glass man (Oct 1, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  bottle_head9
> 
> The Piper at the Gates of dawn or Pink Floyd.
> [/quot                      YOU ARE CORRECT SIR ON BOTH COUNTS! MOST AGREE IT HAPPENED IN ONE FORM OR ANOTHER. SOME SAY IT WAS ONLY SID BARRETT THAT MET SOME BEATLES. IT IS A SURE THING THAT BOTH WERE RECORDING AT THE STUDIO AT THE SAME TIME.
> ...


----------



## glass man (Oct 1, 2009)

ALMOST GOT ONE BY THAT TIME![] JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Oct 1, 2009)

WHAT NOW FAMOUS PERSON DID AN EXTRAORDINARY THING   TO MAKE SURE JOHNNY CASH HEARD THE PERSON'S SONG ? ALSO NAME THE SONG. 100PTS [&:] JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Oct 1, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  Antiquenut
> 
> They are not a duo either,DOH![&:]


            NO LONGER HAS TO BE A DUO. I JUST STARTED WITH THAT. REALLY DIDN'T HAVE IN MIND A GAME WHEN I STARTED,BUT ITS TURNED INTO ONE JUST CAUSE I LOVE MUSIC AND MUSIC TRIVIA.SEEMS EVERY THING IS 100PTS![]


----------



## glass man (Oct 1, 2009)

ANOTHER QUESTION UP ABOVE IN CASE SOME ONE MISSES IT. JAMIE


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 2, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: glass man
> 
> WHAT NOW FAMOUS PERSON DID AN EXTRAORDINARY THING TO MAKE SURE JOHNNY CASH HEARD THE PERSON'S SONG ? ALSO NAME THE SONG. 100PTS [&:] JAMIE


 
 Am I on the right track with - Bob Dylan


----------



## bottle_head9 (Oct 2, 2009)

Kris Kristofferson landed a helicopter in Johnny Cash`s yard and gave him some songs.One in which Johnny liked and performed on his TV show.The name of the song was Sunday Morning Coming Down. The performance gave Kris a great career boost. I think the song made reference to being stoned, so Johnny was supposed to change the lyrics.He sang the song on TV just the way Kris wrote it.Needless to say, some people were probably offended being the late 60`s and the Vietnam War was in full bloom.[]


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 2, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: bottle_head9
> 
> Kris Kristofferson landed a helicopter in Johnny Cash`s yard and gave him some songs.One in which Johnny liked and performed on his TV show.The name of the song was Sunday Morning Coming Down. The performance gave Kris a great career boost. I think the song made reference to being stoned, so Johnny was supposed to change the lyrics.He sang the song on TV just the way Kris wrote it.Needless to say, some people were probably offended being the late 60`s and the Vietnam War was in full bloom.[]


 
 By mere minutes...good job...this is what I found...

 Kris Kristofferson's father was an Air Force general who pushed his son to a military career. Kris was a Golden Gloves boxer and went to Pomona College in California. From there, he earned a Rhodes scholarship to study literature at Oxford. He ultimately joined the army and achieved the rank of captain. He became a helicopter pilot, which served him well later. In 1965 he resigned his commission to pursue songwriting. He had just been assigned to become a teacher at West Point. He got a job sweeping floors in Nashville studios. There he met Johnny Cash, who initially took some of his songs but ignored them. He was also working as a commercial 'copter pilot at the time. He got Cash's attention when he landed his helicopter in Cash's yard and gave him some more tapes. Cash then recorded Kristofferson's "Sunday Morning Coming Down", which went was voted 1970's Song Of The Year by the Country Music Association.


----------



## glass man (Oct 2, 2009)

CHALK ANOTHER ONE UP FOR TOM! 100PTS. 
 DANG TOO BAD TINNA! SO CLOSE!
 YOU GOTTA ADMIRE KRIS. IT WAS ALSO A NATIONAL GAURD COPTER AND HE TOLD JOHNNY HE WOULDN'T MOVE IT TILL HE LISTENED TO THE SONG![LEAST THAT WAS MY GOOGLE[]] 
 WILL PUT ANOTHER ONE A LITTLE LATTER. JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Oct 2, 2009)

THARE IS A T. MOBILE T.V. COMMERCIAL ON NOW. THERE IS A SONG WITH IT. HERE IS A VERSE OF THE SONG:"AND IF YOU WANT TO BE ME,BE ME
 AND IF YOU WANT TO BE YOU BE YOU
 CAUSE THERES A MILLION THINGS TO DO
 YOU KNOW THAT THEY ARE"--

 WHO WROTE THIS SONG?

 WHAT MOVIE WAS IT WRITTEN FOR?   GOOD LUCK![&:] JAMIE  THE USUAL 100PTS. SHOULD BE PRETTY EASY TO GOOGLE THIS.


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 2, 2009)

The new T-Mobile Mytouch Google phone commercial featuring Whoopi Goldberg, Phil Jackson, and Jesse James is pretty cool. Features a Cat Stevens song in it, If You Want To Sing Out, Sing Out.


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 2, 2009)

Movie - Harold and Maude


----------



## glass man (Oct 2, 2009)

RIGHT ON TINNA![] YOU ARE ON A ROLL! DIDN'T TAKE LONG ON THIS ONE FOR YA! GOTTA STEP IT UP A BIT! I COULD HAVE BEEN PICKY AND ASKED FOR HIS MUSLIM NAME,BUT I CAN ONLY THINK OF HIM AS CAT STEVENS,JUST INGRAINED IN MY BRAIN I GUESS![&:] ANOTHER 100PTS! JAMIE


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 2, 2009)

*Yusuf Islam* (born *Steven Demetre Georgiou*, 21 July 1948),[1] best known by his former stage name *Cat Stevens*, is a British musician.

 WOOOO HOOOO!!!  I must say that I look forward to the 4 o'clock hour!!  Just got lucky on this one...the real test will be if I am ever able to answer one without having to google or bing it!  We'll see...

 I'm gonna be dreaming 'bout marbles tonight!  []


----------



## glass man (Oct 2, 2009)

GLAD YOU ARE ENJOYING IT TOO ,TINNA!     
 HERE'S TWO SONGS ETC.          ONE OF MY FAV. COUNTRY SONGS HAS THESE WORDS IN A VERSE 


 "BUT THEY'LL ALWAYS BE TOMORROW
 AND I'LL BEG,STEAL OR BORROW A LITTLE SUNSHINE
 AND I'LL PUT THIS CLOUD BEHIND ME
 THAT'S HOW THE MAN DESIGNED ME
 TO RIDE THE WIND AND DANCE IN A HURRICANE" 

 WHO WROTE THIS SONG ,WHATS THE NAME AND WHAT KILLED THIS PERSON?

 NEXT:THERE IS ANOTHER SONG THAT HAS ONE OF THE SAME WORDS IN THE TITLE,JUST LIKE IN THE OTHER SONG,EXCEPT THIS SONG HAS "KENTUCKY"IN  IT TOO. WHAT IS THE NAME OF THIS SONG AND WHO SUNG IT? WHAT MAY HAVE BROUGHT ON WHAT KILLED THIS PERSON?  GOTTA GIVE 200 PTS FOR THIS AS NOT TOO EASY AND LOTTA QUESTIONS TO ANSWER!
  JAMIE


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 2, 2009)

OK - Here's a stab at it....

 ---Song - "I'm no stranger to the rain" by Keith Whitley (died from acute ethanolism - alcohol poisoning)

 ---Song - "Kentucky Rain" - sung by Elvis Presley (died from polopharmacy - combined drug intoxification)
 ---------- written (also sung by - Eddie Rabbitt - died of lung cancer)


 ???????????


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 2, 2009)

Sorry - edit feature not working for me...

 Elvis died of "polypharmacy - combined drug intoxication"


----------



## glass man (Oct 2, 2009)

GEEZ! YOU ARE GREAT AT THIS![] RIGHT ON ALL COUNTS![] DANG THAT WAS FAST! MAN I LOVE BOTH THESE SONGS,MORE SO I'M NO STRANGER TO THE RAIN" CAUSE I WAS HOMELESS WHEN IT CAME OUT AND MAN COULD I RELATE! 200 MORE PTS FOR YOU TINNA!KEEP IT UP![&:] MORE L;ATTER! JAMIE


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 2, 2009)

I gotta admit I had to google the first one...but finally I actually knew the Kentucky Rain one...
 My dad grew up with Eddie Rabbitt - so I knew he wrote it - but I knew Elvis sang it...and since Keith died from alcohol I - it made sense you wanted his death (drugs) as a counter...

 I got all excited I finally knew "something" without having to google it...way cool Jamie...!

 I'll check back later!


----------



## glass man (Oct 2, 2009)

WELL ALRIGHT. THIS AIN'T GONNA BE TOO EASY [I DON'T THINK} ONE OF THE FIRST RAGGAE MUSIC SONGS I EVER HEARD WAS ABOUT THE PEOPLE OF ISREAL! 

 NAME OF SONG,SINGER,YEAR!   100PTS [&:] JAMIE


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 3, 2009)

OK...if you're talking about the band "Israel Vibration" they had approximately 15 albums - from 1978 to 2003 - are you allowed to narrow the year down (that is if I have the band right...LOL)

 If not I need to look deeper...


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 3, 2009)

OK - I'm gonna guess...

 1988 Album "Strength of my Life" - song "Middle East"


 ??????????


----------



## glass man (Oct 3, 2009)

MAY HAVE FINALLY GOTTEN ONE THAT IS PRETTY HARD. NO THIS SONG WAS DONE BY ONE GENTLEMAN,NO BAND! WAS A SINGLE. SMALL CLUE,DONE BEFORE 1970. GOOD LUCK![] JAMIE


----------



## woody (Oct 3, 2009)

"People Get Ready" by Curtis Mayfield


----------



## glass man (Oct 3, 2009)

GREAT TRY WOODY BUT WRONG. ANOTHER CLUE THIS SONG CAME OUT IN 1969! REMEMBER RAGGAE SOUNDING! ALSO MESSED UP AND SAID NO BAND. WELL THIS PERSON'S NAME COMES FIRST BUT HAS HIS NAME AND THE--,BUT MOST ONLY THINK OF HIM! WILL GIVE THIS BOUT TWO MORE HOURS AND IF NO ONE KNOWS IT WILL TELL AND MOVE ON!WILL UP THE POINTS ON THIS ONE TO 200!


----------



## woody (Oct 3, 2009)

Israelites - Desmond Dekker & the Aces


----------



## glass man (Oct 3, 2009)

WOW WOODY YOU DID IT AGAIN! I HAD JUST SAID I WOULD RAISE THE POINTS TO 200 CAUSE OF HOW HARD THIS ONE WAS ,SO 200 PTS FOR YOU! WAY TO GO! ONE OF MY FAV. SONGS! DESMOND DIED NOT TOO LONG AGO!
 WAY TO HANG IN THERE TINNA! JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Oct 3, 2009)

BEING THE BEATLE FREAK I AM ,ITS GONNA BE BEATLES THIS TIME!
 ALL "WHITE ALBUM"QUESTIONS. 

 1ST-WHICH BEATLE QUIT THE BAND AT THIS TIME,BUT CAME BACK A SHORT TIME LATER"[THE FIRST BEATLE TO QUIT THE BAND ,BEFORE JOHN [PAUL TALKED HIM OUT OF IT,THEN PAUL WHICH MAD JOHN MAD .ENDED THE BEATLES. [MR. FRED GOT THIS ONE!]

 2ND WHAT FAMOUS GUITAR PLAYER 'WHO AT ONE TIME WAS CALLED "GOD" WHICH HE QUOTE HE HATED,DID BACKING LEAD GUITAR ON ONE OF THE WHITE ALBUM SONGS FOR WHICH BEATLE,WHICH SONG AND BOTH LATER  THE TWO CO WROTE WHAT SONG FOR THE "BACKING PERSONS BAND AND WHAT WAS THE NAME OF THE PERSON'S BAND? 

 THIRD-THERE IS A SONG ON THE WHITE ALBUM CALLED "JULIA" WHO WAS JULIA? ALSO "OCEAN CHILD" IS MENTIONED IN THIS SONG . WHO
   WAS "OCEAN CHILD"?

 FOUR WHO SCREAMED "I GOT BLISTERS ON MY FINGERS" ON THIS RECORD?[SOME DISAGREE WHO IT WAS BUT ALL AGREE IT WAS ONE OF TWO,EITHER ONE WILL BE ACCEPTED]

 FIVE-PAUL McCARTNEY WROTE A SONG CALLED "MARTHA MY DEAR" WHO WAS MARTHA?

 IOO PTS FOR EACH ONE ANSWERED! [] JAMIE


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 3, 2009)

Ringo quit first?[8|]


----------



## glass man (Oct 3, 2009)

RIGHT MR. FRED 100PTS FOR YOU! I THINK HE CAME BACK THREE WEEKS OR SO LATER AND GEORGE HAD HIS DRUM KIT WITH FLOWERS ALL AROND IT WELCOMING HIM BACK. 
 POOR OLE RINGO FELT LEFT OUT CAUSEAT THIS TIME THE BEATLES DID VERY LITTLE ALL TOGETHER. ONE WOULD RECORD A SONG ,BASICALLY BY THEMSELF AND THEN ANOTHER. ALL THEY DID WAS GO TO RINGO I HAVE PUT DOWN A SONG PLAY DRUMS TO IT AND LEFT HIM TO DO SO BY HIMSELF! JAMIE


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 3, 2009)

*Judge Not*" is the first single Bob Marley recorded. It was released in 1961, only in Jamaica on Leslie Kong label Beverley's. Not typical reggae, it is more in the ska style. In this title, Bob has a youthful voice, as it was his first recorded song. Though "Judge Not" failed to achieve much success, Marley was not discouraged and continued to record music. "Judge Not" was rereleased in the "Songs of Freedom" album in 1992 as well as other compilations. The song was also covered by Sublime, and can be found on the box set Everything Under the Sun.
 The song is more like something a young Desmond Dekker, who wrote "Honour Your Mother and Father," may have recorded. This is of note because Dekker worked with Kong, as well as working at the same machine shop as Bob Marley. It is a song about morality that may be based on the Biblical quote "Judge not lest ye be judged."
 Some of the song lyrics are paraphrased in the background vocals of the later Marley hit Could You Be Loved.


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 3, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: FloridaRecycled
> 
> *Judge Not*" is the first single Bob Marley recorded. It was released in 1961, only in Jamaica on Leslie Kong label Beverley's.


 
 Sorry guys...I scrolled down - read the question and went hunting...didn't even notice I was two questions behind!

 Congrats Woody and Mr Fred!!!!


----------



## woody (Oct 3, 2009)

Eric Clapton....... While my guitar gently weeps 

 Badge By Eric Clapton And George HarrisonPerformed by Cream


----------



## woody (Oct 3, 2009)

"Julia" was written for John's mother....... Julia Lennon.

 Yoko Ono is Ocean Child


----------



## woody (Oct 3, 2009)

Ringo had blisters on his hands from the drum sticks.


----------



## woody (Oct 3, 2009)

Martha was Pauls dog.


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 3, 2009)

WOOO HOOO Woody!!!!

 You ARE kicking butt and taking names (...and I want the names and I want 'em now!!![])


----------



## woody (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks, Tinna.[]


----------



## glass man (Oct 3, 2009)

[:-]WOODY YOU ARE SO GOOD IT IS SCARY! ALL RIGHT! MOST ALL SAY RINGO SAID THE LINE ABOUT "BLISTERS"EVEN RINGO HIMSELF. SOME CONTEND IT WAS JOHN. 400 PTS FOR YOU! JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Oct 3, 2009)

DANG GOTTA MAKE IT LITTLE HARDER!  WHAT INSTRMENT WAS PLAYED FOR THE FIRST TIME ON THE BEATLES"RUBBER SOUL"ALBUM? -2-WHO PLAYED IT? 3 -WHO WAS HIS TEACHER OF THE INSTRUMENT ?  4- WHAT IS THE FIRST NAME OF THE TEACHERS DAUGHTER THAT HAS A HIT HERSELF [HER FIRST NAME IS NOT ENGLISH] 5- WHAT WAS HER FIRST HIT SONG? GOOD LUCK! 25 POINTS FOR EACH ANSWER! GOOD LUCK! JAMIE


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 3, 2009)

I remember this from a previous look up - I think the spelling was a satir?  

 I'll be back  []


----------



## woody (Oct 3, 2009)

Yes, Tinna, it was a sitar played by george harrison.
 I believe Ravi Shankar was his teacher and one of his daughters is Norah Jones.


----------



## woody (Oct 3, 2009)

Don't know Why was her first hit song from the album Come away with me. 
 Oh... her first name is *Geethali *


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 3, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: woody
> 
> Yes, Tinna, it was a sitar played by george harrison.
> I believe Ravi Shankar was his teacher and one of his daughters is Norah Jones.


 
 Yes
 Yes
 Yes
 But the daughter is Anoushka (1/2 sister to Norah Jones) - first album was named after her...they both collaborated and were nominated for a grammy in 2007 - but I can not find the actual name of the song yet....


----------



## glass man (Oct 3, 2009)

TINNA 25 PTS FOR YOU. DAMN WOODY GREAT 125 FOR YOU!WOW! JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Oct 3, 2009)

WHO WROTE A SONG THAT WAS A COMEDY RECORD BASED ON THE SONG"WILD WOOD FLOWER" WHO SANG IT AND WHAT WAS THE NAME OF THE SONG? 50PTS


----------



## woody (Oct 3, 2009)

Jim Stafford....... Wildwood Weed


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 3, 2009)

Gosh - I totally was headed in another direction - missed the "comedy reference"...

 But FYI - Wildwood Flower was originally written in 1860 and has been adapted by quite few up to and including Joan Baez!


----------



## glass man (Oct 3, 2009)

RIGHT AGAIN WOODY! 50 MORE PTS! JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Oct 3, 2009)

WELL PUT MORE ON TOMORROW! DANG GOTTA GET ONE THAT TAKES LESS THEN 5 MIN. TO ANSWER! THATS OK LIKE JIMMY DURANTE USED TO SAY "I GOTTA MILLION OF EM"  JAMIE


----------



## madman (Oct 4, 2009)

ok i want to play, who died in the beatles and was replaced by a look a like, abbey road,  and the end of strawberry fields, i am the walrus goo goo ca choo, also an early duo who became a band heres the lyrics bet ya wont get this one 1972, chorus-- what can i do we just live in a zoo all i do is play the space ball ricochet---


----------



## glass man (Oct 4, 2009)

MIKE YOU WELCOME TO PLAY ,BUT I ASK THE QUESTIONS. THE ANSWER TO YOURS IS PAUL MCCARTNEY AND T-REX  SONG SPACEBALL RICOCHET.JAMIE


----------



## madman (Oct 4, 2009)

woops sorry jamie......................


----------



## glass man (Oct 4, 2009)

ALL IS COOL MADMAN!
  WHAT SONG THAT WAS LEFT OUT OF THE BEATLES YELLOW SUBMARINE MOVIE<BUT HAS BEEN PUT BACK IN!


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 4, 2009)

WRONG>>>John Lennon piano romp echoing of "Lady Madonna", which was recorded at the same time (this song was originally included only in the European theatrical release, but restored for the U.S. theatrical reissue in 1999)? 

 RIGHT>>>"A Day in the Life"


----------



## bottle_head9 (Oct 4, 2009)

ONLY A NORTHERN SONG/ George Harrison ?


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 4, 2009)

Wah-Wah
by George Harrison
 In an interview with George shortly after the release of the album, he says he wrote this about no longer needing or wanting drugs.


----------



## glass man (Oct 5, 2009)

SORRY POOTER HAS BEEN DOWN! NO TINNA AND TOM THOSE WERE NOT RIGHT.
 LADY MADONNA DOES HAVE REVELENCE TO THIS SONG IN THAT WHEN THE LADY MADONNA VIDEO IS SHOWN,ACTUALLY THE BEATLES ARE SINGING THE SONG I AM TALKING ABOUT NOT LADY MADONNA! 100PTS JAMIE


----------



## woody (Oct 5, 2009)

"*Hey Bulldog*"


----------



## bottle_head9 (Oct 5, 2009)

I believe your right Woody.


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 5, 2009)

Woody - I looked up your answer (and it was what Jamie was looking for); also learned a lot in the process!  
 FYI...it was originally to be called "Hey Bullfrog" - but Paul started barking during the recording and they changed it!  Funny how stuff works out!  Congrats!

 Here's a you tube link to the song...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UaRz-3DYV7c


----------



## glass man (Oct 5, 2009)

RIGHT AGAIN WOODY! THE VIDEO MAKES MORE SENSE WHEN "HEY BULLDOG" IS BEING PLAYED CAUSE  THEIR MOUTHS MATCH THE WORDS!  HEY BULL DOG IS A GOOD ADDITION TO THE YELLOW SUBMARINE MOVIE TOO! 100 MORE! WOW!  JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Oct 5, 2009)

ROD STEWART SANG "REASON TO BELIEVE" AND BOBBY DARIN SANG "IF I WAS A CARPENTER? .   1-WHO WROTE THESE SONGS   2-WHAT BRANCH OF THE SERVICE HAD HE BEEN IN AND WHAT DID HE DO THERE?   3-WHAT DID THIS PERSON DIE OF?  4-WHO SANG ABOUT THE "ROSEY RED CHEEKS OF THE LITTLE CHILDREN" AND BOBBIES ON BICYCLES TWO BY TWO"?   5- WHAT WAS THE NAME OF THIS SONG?

 JAMIE[&:]  150PTS


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 5, 2009)

Both written by Tim Hardin
 Was in the Marines - military advisor
 Died from drugs - Dec. 1980


----------



## glass man (Oct 5, 2009)

TINNA-YOU GOT 3 OUT OF 5 . 90 PTS SO FAR! GRAB THE OTHER TWO!![&:] JAMIE


----------



## woody (Oct 5, 2009)

England Swings by Roger Miller


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 5, 2009)

"England Swings" by Roger Miller !!!


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 5, 2009)

Oh Woody - I thought I had 'em all!!!  Great job - the lyric one was a toughy!  

 I'd much rather share the points than go down in flames with a big -0- !!![]


----------



## glass man (Oct 5, 2009)

NOTHER CLOSE ONE THERE TINNA! WAY TO GO WOODY! 60PTS FOR YOU!

 THOUGHT BY MIXING IT UP QUITE A BIT IT WOULD BE A LITTLE HARDER! GONNA REALLY HAVE TO DO BETTER ON MY END! YALL ARE GOOD! JAMIE    PS THIS WILL END ON OCTOBER THE 12TH INSTEAD OF ON MY BIRTHDAY OCT. 13TH.


----------



## glass man (Oct 5, 2009)

1 -WHAT BIG TIME "BLUES MAN" SANG A SONG ABOUT A "SPECIAL" TRAIN?   2-WHAT FAMOUS FOLK SINGER BUDDIED  AROUND WITH HIM?    3-WHAT GREAT GUIRTARIST PRODUCED THE BAND "CAT MOTHER AND THE ALL NIGHT NEWS BOYS" RECORD?   4-WHAT WAS A NICKNAME FOR EARLY COUNTRY STAR JIMMIE RODGERS?   5 -BESIDES JIMMIE WHO LATTER SANG THE SONG "WAITING FOR A TRAIN" BACKED BY WHO MANY CONDIDER ONE OF THE BEST SLIDE GUITARISTS EVER?[NAME SINGER AND GUITARIST]  200PTS  GOOD LUCK WITH THIS ONE!!! [] JAMIE


----------



## woody (Oct 5, 2009)

Jimi Hendrix PRODUCED THE BAND "CAT MOTHER AND THE ALL NIGHT NEWS BOYS"


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm gonna try to post "some" answers....hopefully I didn't go down the wrong "track"  LOL

 1)  Johnny Cash - Song/Down there by the train
 2)  The Highwaymen - Waylon Jennings, Willie Nelson, Kris Kristofferson
 3)  _______________
 4)  The Singing Brakeman - The Blues Yodeler - The Father of Country Music
 5)  Johnny Cash -  __________


----------



## glass man (Oct 5, 2009)

WOODY GOT NO. 3 RIGHT HENDRIX PRODUCED CAT MOTHER AND THE ALL NIGHT NEWS BOYS 40PTS

 TINNA GOT NO. 4 BOUT THE NICKNAME/S OF JIMMIE RODGERS 40PTS              KEEPS IT GOING ! JAMIE


----------



## bottle_head9 (Oct 5, 2009)

Van Morrison "Midnight Special" friend Odessa or Arlo Guthrie ?


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 5, 2009)

So I did get "de-railed"  - better get on to a different train - different track!  []


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 5, 2009)

1) McKinley Morganfield (Muddy Waters)
 2)
 5) _________; Johnny Winter


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 5, 2009)

5)  Part 1:  Jerry Lee Lewis


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 5, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: FloridaRecycled
> 
> 5)  Part 1:  Jerry Lee Lewis


 
 5)  Part 2:  Jimi Hendrix


----------



## glass man (Oct 5, 2009)

TOM: MIDNIGHT SPECIAL IS RIGHT,BUT WRONG ARTIST AND FRIEND. TINNA GIRL GREAT TRIES BUT WRONG ANSWERS! MUDDY WATERS IS ON THE RIGHT TRACK!
 TOM IF YOU DON'T GET THE SINGER I AM LOOKING FOR WILL HAVE TO THINK HOW TO GIVE YOU A FEW PTS FOR GETTING THE RIGHT SONG! CCR DID THIS SONG ALSO, ,AS MANY HAVE,BUT THE SINGER I AM TALKING BOUT HAD FOUGHT THE LAW A FEW TIMES AND THE LAW WON!
 WILL GIVE MORE CLUES IF NEEDED! [&:] - I JUST HOPE THE ONES PLAYING ARE ENJOYING THIS AS MUCH AS I DO! MUSIC AND MY GUITAR HAS GOT ME TROUGH MANY SAD  AND HAPPY MOMENTS! IPLAYING GUITAR IS MY THERAPY. NEVER WANTED TO BE A STAR ETC. AS A MATTER OF FACT NEVER MADE A DIME PLAYING,BUT HAVE HAD THE JOY OF PEOPLE CLAPPING,PATTING ME ON THE BACK CAUSE OF MY PLAYING AND THAT MEANS SO MUCH,TO ENTERTAIN PEOPLE AND MAKE THEM FEEL GOOD WITH MUSIC! STARTED PLAYING AT 12 IN 1965 CAUSE OF THE BEATLES. I AM PRETTY GOOD,BUT NOT GREAT. JAMIE


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 6, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: glass man
> 
> 1 -WHAT BIG TIME "BLUES MAN" SANG A SONG ABOUT A "SPECIAL" TRAIN? 2-WHAT FAMOUS FOLK SINGER BUDDIED AROUND WITH HIM? 3-WHAT GREAT GUIRTARIST PRODUCED THE BAND "CAT MOTHER AND THE ALL NIGHT NEWS BOYS" RECORD? 4-WHAT WAS A NICKNAME FOR EARLY COUNTRY STAR JIMMIE RODGERS? 5 -BESIDES JIMMIE WHO LATTER SANG THE SONG "WAITING FOR A TRAIN" BACKED BY WHO MANY CONDIDER ONE OF THE BEST SLIDE GUITARISTS EVER?[NAME SINGER AND GUITARIST] 200PTS GOOD LUCK WITH THIS ONE!!! [] JAMIE


 
 1)  Thanks for the "Midnight Special" clue - I think you're looking for "Lead Belly"  (Huddie William Ledbetter)
 2)  Pete Seeger


----------



## glass man (Oct 6, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  FloridaRecycled
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
          RIGHT ON THE SINGER OF MIDNIGHT SPECIAL!LEADBELLY ETC.]"STORY WAS IN A CERTAIN PRISON IF THE TRAIN THAT CAME BY THE PRISON SHINE ITS LIGHT ON YOU IN YOUR CELL GOOD THINGS WERE IN TORE FOR YOU,MAINLY GETTING OUT!] BUT WRONG ON WHO I AM LOOKING FOR THAT HUNG WITH HIM


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 6, 2009)

Big Bill Broonzy


----------



## glass man (Oct 6, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  FloridaRecycled
> 
> Big Bill Broonzy


 HE DID HANG WITH BIG BILL,BUT HERES A CLUE FOR WHO I AM TALKING ABOUT"ALICES RESTAURANT"![&:] JAMIE


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 6, 2009)

Woody Guthrie (father of Arlo Guthrie - Alice's Restaurant)

 OMG....I am so all over the place...guessing quick to beat these guys on here that can type as fast as I can!!
 ...best I can tell we have answered all except #5...right...


----------



## glass man (Oct 6, 2009)

ALL BUT #5 RIGHT! TINNA YOU ARE TENACIOUS! GREAT! YES WOODY AND LEADBELLY SEEMED UNLIKELY FRIENDS,BUT WERE. LEADBELLY STAYED IN JAIL/PRISON CAUSE HE WOULD GET DRUNK AND VIOLENT. HE WAS A BIG MAN TOO!
 IF IT COMES TO IT WILL GIVE A CLUE FOR THE 5TH BIT. TILL THEN KEEP ON KEEPING ON,YOU ARE DOING GREAT AS IS ALL! JAMIE


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 6, 2009)

5)  Hank Snow - Chet Atkins


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 6, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: glass man
> WILL GIVE MORE CLUES IF NEEDED! [&:]


 
 Only if I don't "guess" right LOL  - I came across a list of "train" songs (I'll post the link if you want it)...and this song (#5) was done by 5 people...I have read the wikipedia pages on all of them and have been "guessing" accordingly - hopefully my last answer was right...????  



> ORIGINAL: glass man
> - I JUST HOPE THE ONES PLAYING ARE ENJOYING THIS AS MUCH AS I DO! MUSIC AND MY GUITAR HAS GOT ME TROUGH MANY SAD AND HAPPY MOMENTS! IPLAYING GUITAR IS MY THERAPY. NEVER WANTED TO BE A STAR ETC. AS A MATTER OF FACT NEVER MADE A DIME PLAYING,BUT HAVE HAD THE JOY OF PEOPLE CLAPPING,PATTING ME ON THE BACK CAUSE OF MY PLAYING AND THAT MEANS SO MUCH,TO ENTERTAIN PEOPLE AND MAKE THEM FEEL GOOD WITH MUSIC! STARTED PLAYING AT 12 IN 1965 CAUSE OF THE BEATLES. I AM PRETTY GOOD,BUT NOT GREAT. JAMIE


 
 If you have a camcorder (or access to one)...I think it would be great if you set up and sang (of course playing in front of your bottle display!)...and then put it on you tube and posted the link here!!!  I am so in awe by those with musical talents...I'm sure I speak for all here (or most) that would just love to hear you play!  Maybe you could give us clues to what song you would play???  Speaking of the Beatles - do you have the "Yellow Submarine" album?


----------



## glass man (Oct 6, 2009)

TINNA" I HAVE ALL THE BEATLE'S ALBUMS. SOME MORE THEN ONE COPY.IF I FIND ONE CHEAP ENOUGH I BUY IT! I WISH I HAD ALL THE BEATLES RECORDS THAT WERE 1ST ISSUE,BUT SOME I HAVE ARE REISSUES,LIKE "BEATLES 65",I HAVE ONE THAT WAS REISSUED IN THE 70S,THE ORIGINAL CAME OUT IN ACTUALLY DEC. 1964,TO CAPITALIZE ON CHRISTMAS.MY FAV. AT THE MOMENT IS "RUBBER SOUL".MY COPY STILL HAS THE SHRINK WRAP ON IT! I HAVE OVER 3000 ALBUMS,HAVE A LOT OF SINGLES ,BUT DON'T LIKE THEM AS MUCH CAUSE I LOVE THE ALBUM COVER ART!
  I HAVE THOUGHT ABOUT PUTTING ME PLAYING AND MAYBE SINGING,BUT HAVE STAGE FRIGHT,SO WILL LET NINA DO THE SINGING[SHE IS
  GREAT ANYWAY! SHE USED TO BE IN "LITTLE THEATER" AND SANG SONGS LIKE IN A "MUSICAL /BROADWAY FASHION! I HEARD A GREAT BLUES VOICE BEHIND THAT THOUGH AND GOT HER TO SINGING THE BLUES NOW,TOOK AWHILE,BUT WORTH IT! []]

 YOUR LAST ANSWER WAS WRONG.[SORRY]  BUT HERE IS A CLUE THE GUITARIST I AM TALKING ABOUT WHO PLAYS FOR THE SINGER YOU NEED TO KNOW TOO,WELL THE GUITAR PLAYER IS "ALL MAN"!

 GOOD LUCK! JAMIE


----------



## woody (Oct 6, 2009)

The guitar player for question #5 is Richard "Dickie" Betts


----------



## woody (Oct 6, 2009)

Ramblin' Jack Elliott is the singer


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 6, 2009)

OK...thanks to your clue I have part 2 of #5...they actually said he was 2nd only to Jimi Hendrix

 Howard "Duane" Allman - Now I'm working on Part 1...

 BTW...I think it would be totally awesome if you both did a blues song!  OMG how cool that you play and Nina sings! ...to get over the stage fright...tape it...watch it...keep doing it till your OK with it...let another family member watch it - and then send us the link!!!!  I can't wait!

 ABOUT THE ALBUMS:  I have some albums (still have a way to play them)...but I only have a few...
 8 tracks too [&o] ...no where near that many - but no wonder - you actually know about the bands - etc...the ones I keep now are mostly for sentimental reasons.  The reason I asked is that I have a "Yellow Submarine" album...if you didn't - I would have mailed it out!

 OMG...better get busy on part 2 - I'm sure the fellas are goo-goo-googling!  (In the voice of Arnold - I'll be back!)


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 6, 2009)

Part 1 of #5 - Duane Allman played on Boz Scagg's version of Jimmie Rodgers "Waiting on a train"...


----------



## glass man (Oct 7, 2009)

160PTS TO YOU TINNA!   MY COPY OF YELLOW SUBMARINE IS A LATTER ISSUE.[BROWN LABLE CAPITAL] THE ORIGINAL WAS ON APPLE RECORDS. ONE ORIGINAL WILL HAVE "CAPITAL" AT THE BOTTOM OF ONE SIDE,RECORD COLLECTING CAN DRIVE ONE NUTS! SO MUCH TO KNOW,BUT I LOVE THEM NOT FOR MONEY REASONS,BUT CAUSE I FIND THEM CHEAP[25CENTS-BUCK MOSTLY. NOW BEATLE RECORDS ,ELVIS ,GO FOR MORE A LOT IN SOME CASES ,THE BEATLES PUT OUT "YESTERDAY AND TODAY" THAT HAS CUT UP BABIES ON THE BEATLES,A MOSTLY PERFECT ONE ,MONO,IS IN THE 1,0000,THE RECORD IN IT DON'T MATTER ONLY THE COVER] IS YOUR YELLOW SUBMARINE ALBUM ON APPLE RECORDS,IS IT STEREO OR MONO" WHAT ARE THE LETTERS /NUMBERS ON THE LABAL? EXAMPLE  ONE HAS SW-153{P}.   YOU SAID YOU LIKE COUNTRY ,NEW COUNTRY?[1980-NOW?] I HAVE SOME PRETTY GOOD OLDER COUNTRY RECORDS ,CASH,LYNN,KITTY WELLS,GEORGE JONES ETC. IF THE YELLOW SUBMARIE IS A ORIGINAL AND IN GOOD SHAPE[THAT INCLUDES COVER] MAYBE WE CAN MAKE A TRADE. WILL GET MORE QUESTIONS LATTER THE OLD BRAIN AIN'T IN GEAR RIGHT NOW![]


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 7, 2009)

Hey Jamie,

 1)  Woo Hoo for me on that last one - I thought I was going to drive myself crazy - never would have gotten most of them without the clues you threw out there (thanks)...especially the last one...Boz Scaggs (he was not on the list as someone that recorded the "Waiting for the Train" song...?)  I will tell you that I have learned a lot so far...lots of reading info about the groups/people...lots of cool stuff I did not know before!

 2)  I'm not certain about the record...I will have to dig it out and check...but I will let you know! 
 FYI...If it's the original - it's yours - no trade necessary - I would just be glad it got a good home!  If it's not the original - I'll keep my eye out when I go to estate sales/yard sales/etc...I'm relentless...something's bound to turn up...if there are any others that you are especially in search of...just let me know!


----------



## glass man (Oct 7, 2009)

THANK YOU TINNA! WOULD LOVE TO HAVE IT EITHER WAY!
  THIS ONE MAY BE A LITTLE TOUGH ONE!- WHAT GROUP WERE THE FIRST TO HAVE "GUITAR FEEDBACK" EVER?[LATER HENDRIX AND MANY USED FEED BACK] WHAT WAS THE NAME OF THE SONG IT IS HEARD ON? [IN FACT IT STARTS THE SONG AND WAS JUST AN ACCIDENT IT HAPPENED,BUT SOUNDED COOL SO THE GROUP LEFT IT THERE.] WHOSE GUITAR WAS IT THAT CAUSED THE "FEED BACK? [IF YOU DON'T KNOW WHAT FEED BACK IS  ,ITS LIKE WHEN SOME ONE GETS ON A MICROPHONE AND A TERRIBLE SHRILL SOUND COMES OUT. 100 PTS. 


 THERE IS A CONNECTION BETWEEN THE PSYCHEDELIC GROUP THE "STRAWBERRY ALARM CLOCK" AND SOUTHERN ROCKERS "LYNYRD SKYNYD". WHAT IS THAT CONNECTION? 100PTS   GOOD LUCK!


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 7, 2009)

Was it  the Beatles, "I Feel Fine"? ..probably John's guitar, but not sure..no, it was George's..


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 7, 2009)

2)  Ed King from "Strawberry Alarm Clock" eventually played with "Lynyrd Skynyrd"


----------



## glass man (Oct 7, 2009)

RIGHT! I FEEL FINE" WAS THE FIRST EVER SONG WITH FEED BACK IN IT. YOU WERE RIGHT THE FIRST TIME WITH JOHN,SO I WILL GIVE YOU THE FULL 100 PTS HERES HOW IT HAPPENED :JOHN LAID HID GUITAR AGAINST HIS AMP TO WALK OFF FOR A MOMENT AND "FEED BACK" HAPPENED. THEY LEFT IT ON THE RECORD.
 WONDER HOW DIFFERENT MUSIC WOULDA BEEN IN THE PYCH. 60S IF THIS HAD NOT HAPPENED? WONDER HOW HENDRIX  [THE MASTER OF FEEDBACK] WOULD HAVE SOUNDED WITH OUT FEED BACK? WELL GREAT CAUSE WITH OR WITHOUT FEEDBACK HE WOULD HAVE BEEN GREAT!    WAY TO GO CHARLIE! JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Oct 7, 2009)

TINNA,RIGHT AS USUAL! ED SAID HE HAD A HARD TIME GOING FROM THE ALARM CLOCK MUSIC TO SKYNARD'S TYPE OF MUSIC.-HE PLAYED BASS WITH THEM UNTIL ONE DAY RONNIE VAN ZANT AND ED WERE SITTING NEXT TO EACH OTHER ON A BED. RONNIE PUT HIS ARM AROUND ED'S BACK AND TOLD HIM HE WAS THE WORST BASS PLAYER HE HAD EVER HEARD![] ED THOUGHT HE WAS OUT OF THE BAND,BUT NO HE JUST WENT TO PLAYING GUITAR!
  I HAVE THE STRAWBERRY ALARM CLOCK ALBUM WITH INCENCE AND PEPPERMINT ON IT. THAT IS A HARD ALBUM TO FIND!  100PTS MORE TINNA!


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 7, 2009)

[][] awesome!!  Quick, Jamie, give us some more Q's before Woody comes back!! []


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 7, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: cyberdigger
> 
> [][] awesome!!  Quick, Jamie, give us some more Q's before Woody comes back!! []


 
 I hear that!!!! ...Mr Fred and Bottle_Head9 type fast too!


----------



## glass man (Oct 7, 2009)

NAME ANOTHER SONG BOZ AND DUANNE DID TOGETHER. THE ONE I AM THINGING BOUT HAS THE LINE "I NEED TO CALL MY OLD TIME USED TO BE" 50 PTS. 

 NAME ALL THE SINGING GROUPS THAT HAVE "BROTHERS OR BROTHER" IN THIER NAMES.DON'T HAVE TO BE BROTHERS. THE PERSON THAT COMES UP WITH THE MOST NAMES GETS 200PTS. IF A NAME IS DUPLICATED THEN THE 1ST ONE THAT SHOWS UP GETS THE CREDIT FOR THE NAME. LOTS OF EM! GOOD LUCK! JAMIE


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 7, 2009)

1)  "Loan me a dime"


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 7, 2009)

Artists: Allman Brothers Band, The Avett Brothers, Beck, The Blues Brothers Band, Brothers Past, Cary Brothers, The Chambers Brothers, The Chemical Brothers, The Doobie Brothers, The Everly Brothers, The Funk Brothers, The Holmes Brothers, Isley Brothers, Mills Brothers, Righteous Brothers, Scala & Kolacny Brothers, Waco Brothers, The Wood Brothers

 "I'll be back"....


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 7, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: FloridaRecycled
> 
> Artists: Allman Brothers Band, The Avett Brothers, Beck, The Blues Brothers Band, Brothers Past, Cary Brothers, The Chambers Brothers, The Chemical Brothers, The Doobie Brothers, The Everly Brothers, The Funk Brothers, The Holmes Brothers, Isley Brothers, Mills Brothers, Righteous Brothers, Scala & Kolacny Brothers, Waco Brothers, The Wood Brothers
> 
> "I'll be back"....


 Neville Brothers
 Louvin Brothers
 Jungle Brothers
 Flying Burrito Brothers
 Finn Brothers
 Dust Brothers 
 Cash Brothers 
 Cary Brother
 Big Brother & The Holding Company
 Bacon Brothers


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 7, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: FloridaRecycled
> 
> 
> > ORIGINAL: FloridaRecycled
> ...


 
 The Monroe Brothers
 Bailes Bros.
 Allen Bros.
 Dixon Bros.
 Shelton Bros.
 Statler Brothers


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 7, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: FloridaRecycled
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 The Monroe Brothers
 Bailes Bros.
 Allen Bros.
 Dixon Bros.
 Shelton Bros.
 Statler Brothers

 [/quote] 

 Larry Gatlin and The Gatlin Bros.
 Boyle Bros.
 The Cox Bros. Band
 The Louvin Bros.
 The Everly Bros.
 The Whitstein Bros.
 The Beagle Bros.

 That's all for now...gotta hit the road...TTYL


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 7, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: FloridaRecycled
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Larry Gatlin and The Gatlin Bros.
 Boyle Bros.
 The Cox Bros. Band
 The Louvin Bros.
 The Everly Bros.
 The Whitstein Bros.
 The Beagle Bros.

 That's all for now...gotta hit the road...TTYL
 [/quote] 

 Sorry - I have to add these before I leave...

 Brother Cane
 The Isley Bros.
 Austin Bros.
 Brother Phelps
 Cactus Bros.
 Weber Bros.
 The Kind Brothers Band
 Rowan Bros.
 The Lane Brothers
 Naked Brothers Band
 The Fryed Brothers Band
 The Felice Brothers
 The Duggan Bros.
 Hacienda Bros.
 Finn Bros.
 Flash Bros.
 Gallagher Bros.
 The Davidson Bros.
 Brother 2 Brother
 The Bacon Brothers
 Gibson Bros.
 Clayton Bros.
 The Moron Bros.
 Brother Phelps

 Last but not least...

 The Jonas Brothers  []


----------



## glass man (Oct 7, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  FloridaRecycled
> 
> 1)Â  "Loan me a dime"


      ANOTHER50 PTS! WILL WAIT A BIT TO SEE IF SOMEBODY CAN COME UP WITH MORE BRO. NAMES THEN YOU HAVE AND WILL![WITH THE NAMES YOU ALREADY GOT GOOD LUCK TO ANY ONE ELSE![]] WILL WAIT TILL 8 PM . JAMIE


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 7, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: FloridaRecycled
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Sorry - I have to add these before I leave...

 Brother Cane
 The Isley Bros.
 Austin Bros.
 Brother Phelps
 Cactus Bros.
 Weber Bros.
 The Kind Brothers Band
 Rowan Bros.
 The Lane Brothers
 Naked Brothers Band
 The Fryed Brothers Band
 The Felice Brothers
 The Duggan Bros.
 Hacienda Bros.
 Finn Bros.
 Flash Bros.
 Gallagher Bros.
 The Davidson Bros.
 Brother 2 Brother
 The Bacon Brothers
 Gibson Bros.
 Clayton Bros.
 The Moron Bros.
 Brother Phelps

 Last but not least...

 The Jonas Brothers  []
 [/quote] 

 The Spinney Bros.
 The Yates Bros.
 The Bartley Bros.
 Brother John Brown
 The Bernd Bros.
 The Bluegrass Bros.
 The Osborne Bros.
 The Irish Bros.
 The Coen Bros.
 The Clark Bros.
 The Easter Bros.
 The Bellamy Bros. Band
 Dead String Bros.

 NOT FOR CREDIT...Just mention...
 The Bee Gee's were known as "The Brothers Gibb" - even though it wasn't their name!


----------



## glass man (Oct 7, 2009)

GEEZ![8D] DAMN I THINK YOU WON THIS ONE FOR SURE! I CAN'T THINK OF ANOTHER BROTHER/BROTHERS NAME. I KNOW YOU MUST DIG THE ISLY BRO. CAUSE I SAW THEM 3 TIMES. LOVE EM TOO! 200 PTS! WAT TO GO! THOUGHT BOUT DOING THIS WITH SISTERS,BUT CAN'T THINK OF THAT MANY! 
 TOMORROW GONNA ASK WHAT ROCK/COUNTRY- GROUP/PERSON DID WHAT STRANGE CRAZY THING OR WHAT CRAZY/STRANGE THING WAS DONE TO THEM. BE THINKING ALONG THOSE LINES CAUSE THE LIST WILL BE ALMOST UNLIMITED![8D] 

 JAMIE


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 8, 2009)

Well guys - I won't have internet access after I leave work today - until Monday []... 

 ...so everyone have fun...rack up the points!!!!

 If you haven't played yet - you should - Jamie knows his stuff!  Do you????

 ...(if not you can be like me and become a "googler" extraordinaire!!!!

 Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## glass man (Oct 9, 2009)

HURRY BACK TINNA YOU ARE GREAT AT THIS!
  I HAVE A SONG ON MY TAG LINE BY JIMMY CLIFF[LISTEN TO IT IT IS GREAT!]  THIS IS ONE OF MANY SONGS THAT WAS ON THE SOUND TRACK OF A 1972 OR 73  MOVIE. [FOUND THE TWO DATES GOOGLING! I THOGHT IT CAME OUT IN 75 ,MUSIC MUCH BETTER THEN THE MOVIE!]  WHAT WAS THE NAME OF THE MOVIE AND A SONG ON THIS SOUND TRACK TALKS ABOUT A THUG THAT THINKS HE IS "TOO BAD"! IN THE SONG HE IS ASKED "ONE OF THESE DAYS WHEN YOU HEAR A VOICE SAY COME WHERE YOU GONNA RUN TOO?"   

 A GREAT ALBUM IF YOU DIG RAGGAE AND A HARD ONE TO FIND.THE REALLY TOUGH ONES I HAVE TO RESORT TO EBAY. I HATE THAT!

 1-WHAT IS THE NAME OF THE MOVIE? 100 PTS



 2-WHAT IS THE NAME OF THE SONG BOUT THE TOUGH GUY AND WHAT GROUP SANG IT? 100PTS 

 [&:]JAMIE


----------



## bottle_head9 (Oct 9, 2009)

Question 1.  " THE HARDER THEY COME"     Question 2. JOHNNY TOO BAD  Question 3. THE SLICKERS . I`m sure if Tinna was playing, she would have gotten it a long time ago[8|]


----------



## glass man (Oct 9, 2009)

I DON'T KNOW TOM THIS WAS A PRETTY HARD ONE! WAY TO GO! THIS ALBUM IS ONE OF MY FAVORITES! WISH THE MOVIE WAS HALF AS GOOD,BUT IT DID BRING RAGGAE MUSIC OUT AND HELPED MAKE IT POPULAR! 
 200 PTS.      MORE LATTER!     JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Oct 9, 2009)

1-WHAT DOES THE MOVIE EASY RIDER AND HUMPHRY BOGART HAVE IN COMMON.[WELL AT LEAST SOME OF HIS NAME]      2-WHAT BAND PLAYED THE SONG THAT TIES IT ALL TOGETHER?  3-WHAT TIES EASY RIDER AND THE CRAPPY 80S SONG "OH MICKEY YOU'RE SO FINE"? [I AM SORRY IF I OFENDED ANYBODY BY SAYING OH MICKY WAS A CRAPPY SONG,I COULD NOT PUT ON HERE WHAT I REALLY THOUGHT OF IT![]]  4-   WHERE DID THE "EASY RIDERS" FIND "THE MICKEY GIRL"?  5-WHERE DID THEY END UP ALL THE WHILE HALLUCINATING? 6-WHAT CITY WERE THEY IN AND WHAT FESTIVITIES WERE GOING ON IN THAT CITY?       25PTS EACH QUESTION RIGHT!  25 BONUS PTS IF YOU CAN NAME THE WORD JACK NICKLESON WOULD SAY WHEN HE GOT OUTTA JAIL.


----------



## bottle_head9 (Oct 9, 2009)

I`m just gonna answer one. The word/name Bogart was used in Easy Rider in reference to passing a joint.Don`t Bogart that joint: Meaning leaving it hanging out of your mouth like Humphry did with cigarettes in some of his movies.[]


----------



## glass man (Oct 9, 2009)

RIGHT ON TOM! 25 MORE POINTS! GET THE REST OF EM NOW!   COURSE BOGARTING MEANS HANGING ON TO IT TOO LONG AND NOT PASSING IT FAST ENOUGH TOO! JAMIE


----------



## woody (Oct 9, 2009)

The band was The Fraternity of Man.


----------



## woody (Oct 9, 2009)

Toni Basil acted in Easy Rider as a New Orleans hooker.


----------



## woody (Oct 9, 2009)

They ended up in a Louisiana cemetary tripping on acid.


----------



## woody (Oct 9, 2009)

New Orleans at the Mardi Gras.


----------



## woody (Oct 9, 2009)

They found her in a brothel.


----------



## bottle_head9 (Oct 9, 2009)

Bonus Question  Jack/George said INDIANS! After getting out of jail.[]


----------



## glass man (Oct 11, 2009)

RIGHT ,RIGHT ,RIGHT! 125 PTS TO YOU O WOODY THE MAN. AND 25 MORE TO YOU TOM FOR THE BONUS! JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Oct 11, 2009)

IN THE MOVIE "ALMOST FAMOUS" THAT IS BASED ON A TRUE STORY,WHAT WAS THE ACTUAL NAME OF THE REAL JOURNALIST THAT WAS THE MAIN CHARACTURE OF THE MOVIE?[ QUESTION 1 ]         2- IN THE SAME MOVIE WHAT SONG STARTED AND EVERY ONE ON THE BUS STARTED SINGING ALONG?  3- WHEN THE GUITARIST OF THE FICTIONAL BAND IN THE MOVIE WENT TO PARTY WITH A BUNCH OF TEENAGE FANS AND HE GOT UP ON THE ROOF OF THE HOUSE FACING THE SWIMMING POOL,HE SAID " I AM A --" FILL IN THE BLANKS. 4- WHAT WORDS DID HE SAY HE WANTED TO BE HIS LAST TO BE PUT IN THE "ROLLING STONE" MAG? [THE FIRST WORDS WHERE ALL THE KIDS WENT CRAZY ABOUT]

 5-IN THE MOVIE "ACROSS THE UNIVERSE" WHO SANG THE BEATLES SONG "I AM THE WALRUS"?  6-WHAT PERSON DOES AFORE SAID SINGER REPRESENT? 

 6-IN THE MOVIE "WOODSTOCK" WHAT GREAT GUITARIST SAID AS HE WAS PLAYING HE WAS ON THE TERRIBLE DRUG LSD AND HE THOUGHT HE WAS REALLY WRESTLING A SNAKE INSTEAD OF HIS GUITAR?

 7-IN THE MOVIE "MONTERY" WHAT GREAT WRITER/SINGER [A LADY] THOUGHT FOR YEARS THAT PEOPLE  AT THE END OF HER SET WERE SAYING "BOO' "BOO" 
  AND THE PAPERS EVEN SAID SHE WAS ALWFUL AND PEOPLE WERE BOOING HER,WHEN IN REALITY ,A FEW MONTHS BEFORE HER DEATH  AND AFTER THE TAPE WAS PLAYED BACK PEOPLE WERE REALLY SAYING "BEAUTIFUL,BEAUTIFUL"!



  25 PTS EACH! 

 50 BONUS PTS. WHAT SONG WAS SHE SINGING WHEN IT WAS OVER IT WAS THOUGHT PEOPLE WERE BOOING HER WHEN YOU CAN CLEARLY HEAR  SOME ONE SAYING "BEAUTIFUL" BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## glass man (Oct 12, 2009)

?[][][]


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 12, 2009)

It was Cameron Crowe.  He's married to Nancy Wilson.  That was a great movie.  For the second question, they all sing along to "Tiny Dancer" by Elton John.  Question #3 I can't remember the answer to.  Don't know the answers to the other questions.


----------



## woody (Oct 12, 2009)

1. Lester Bangs
 2. Tiny Dancer by Elton John.
 3. I am a golden god.
 4. I'm on drugs.
 5. Bono.
 6. Carlos Santana
 7. Janis Joplin
 Bonus: Ball and Chain


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow, what does Woody win?!


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 12, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: bottle_head9
> 
> Question 1. " THE HARDER THEY COME" Question 2. JOHNNY TOO BAD Question 3. THE SLICKERS . I`m sure if Tinna was playing, she would have gotten it a long time ago[8|]


 
 Tom - Don't go giving me THAT much credit - between you and Woody - I'm a day late and a dollar short most times!  It's been a lot of fun though!  Congrats y'all are both doing great!  ...and Laur - glad you're playing!  We just may have to see if we can't talk Jamie into keeping this up!!!!  Those were some tough ones - I think I would've broke my google if I'd been playing!


----------



## glass man (Oct 13, 2009)

TINNA WELCOME BACK! BOUT MADE THIS TOO COMPLICATED FOR ME! GOTTA KEEP IT MORE SIMPLE AND LESS QUESTIONS!

 SORRY I HAD TWO NUMBER 6 QUESTIONS![SORRY BOUT THAT WOODY,YOU ARE AMAZING!]

 OK LAUR WAS RIGHT ON 1-IT WAS BASED LOOSELY ON THE LIFE OF CAMERON CROWE,WHO STARTED WRITING AT 15 AND A YEAR LATER WROTE FOR ROLLING STONE. HE ALSO DIRECTED THIS . AT 22 HE WENT "BACK" TO HIGH SCHOOL " FOR MATERIAL THAT BECAME "FAST TIMES AT RIDGEMONT HIGH".

 WOODY-LESTER BANGS IS ONE OF MY F ALL TIME FAV. ROCK CRITICS CAUSE HE TREATED NONE AS "ROCK GODS"! HATED THE
  PRETENTION! HE GOT FIRED FROM ROLLING STONE "RAG"[ANYBODY SEEN A COPY LATELY? CAN'T TELL WHERE THE ADS.END AND ANY SUBSTANCE BEGINS! STILL SOME DECENT POLICTICAL STUFF,BUT I WOULD NEVER BUY IT . JANN WENNER IS TERRIBLE! GLOSS,GLOSS MONEY! HE SHOULD NOT HAVE THE RIGHT TO VOTE ON WHO GOES INTO THE "ROCK HALL OF FAME" HEY "THE MONKEES" WERE A PUT TOGETHER BAND,BUT I THINK THEY,THREE DOG NIGHT,ON AND ON SHOULD BE THERE.
 LESTER WROTE FOR CREEM AND OTHERS AFTER GETTING FIRED BY "SUCK UP "WENNER.
 HE O.D. TREATING HISELF FOR A COLD WITH VALIUM AND DARVON. HE WAS LISTENING TO THE HUMAN LEAGUE'S ALBUM "DARE" AT THE TIME OF HIS DEATH ,ACCORDING TO ONE BIOGRAPHY.[WERE THEY IN THE ROOM WITH HIM? GUESS THAT MY HAVE JUST BEEN FOUND ON HIS "RECORD PLAYER" WHEN HE WAS FOUND DEAD.]

 LAUR RIGHT ON TWO TOO! "TINY DANCER WAS THE SONG AND THIS IS ONE OF MY FAV. PARTS OF THE MOVIE!  TWO RIGHT LAUR-50PTS!


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 13, 2009)

Cool Jamie.  That was fun.  I didn't want to google any questions, just jumped in because I finally knew a couple of answers to your tough questions![]


----------



## glass man (Oct 13, 2009)

WOODY THE MAN! I BET YOU GOOGLE NOTHING! WOW! 3-RIGHT! HE YELLS "I AM A GOLDEN GOD"![]   4-RIGHT! YEP HE YELLS FOR HIS LAST WORDS TO BE "I AM ON DRUGS" THEN THE KIDS EGG HIM ON TO JUMP IN TO THE POOL WHICH HE DOES![8D]         5-RIGHT AGAIN! BONO SINGS "I AM THE WALRUS"[GREAT VIDEO EFFECTS!]   6-SORRY WOODY !  YOU PROBABLY DID NOT SEE THIS CAUSE I HAD TWO 6ES AND THE FIRST WAS TOO CLOSE TO 5 TO BE NOTICED. 
 ANYWAY THINK "FURTHER" TO KNOW THE ANSWER TO THIS ONE!    THE NEXT 6 SHOULD HAVE BEEN 7 ETC.  RIGHT! CALOS SAID THAT WHEN YOU SEE HIM PLAYING AT WOODSTOCK HE WAS ON ACID AND WAS HAVING A HARD TIME CAUSE THE GUITAR NECK WAS A SNAKE AND WAS WRESTLING AROUND![:-] HOW DID HE DO SO GOOD???     8- NOPE NOT JANIS . THE CONNECTION BETWEEN THE LADY SINGER ARE SONGS LIKE "STONED SOUL PICNICK",WEDDEING BELL BLUES" ETC    BONUS QUESTION NOPE AGAIN THINK OF "POOR AND TRAIN" INSTEAD OF "BALL AND CHAIN".    THIS PERSON THOUGHT FOR YEARS SHE HAD BOMBED AT MONTERY! SHE WAS SENT THE TAPE OF HER ,THAT HAD NOT BEEN LOOKED AT FOR YEARS,BUT JOHN PHILLIPS AND LOU ADLER WERE DOING A UPDATE ON THE FESTIVAL AND REALISED AT THE END OF HER SET [WHICH THE BONUS QUESTION IS WHAT SHE ENDED WITH] AND YOU CAN CLEARLY HEAR YELLING "BEUTIFUL,BEUTIFUL! [KINDA LIKE THE "BRUCE" THING]       IT WAS GREAT SHE GOT TO HEAR THIS ,BECAUSE SHE DIED NOT LONG AFTER THIS!

 NOUGH OF MY JABBERING  IOO MORE PTS. FOR THE WOODY MAN!   THE NEXT QUESTIONS ARE GONNA BE "DEEP SOUTHERN FRIED"![]


----------



## glass man (Oct 13, 2009)

DANG! I SAID I WOULD STOP THIS ON THE 12TH DAY BEFORE MY BIRTHDAY,BUT DID NOT REALISE IT WAS ON ALREADY![:-] THOGHT IT WAS NEXT WEEK! NOT WORKING I DON'T KEEP UP TOO MUCH WITH DATES,DAYS ETC. WILL ADD UP SCORES AND LET YALL KNOW WHO HAS WON A MARBLE. THANK YALL SO MUCH FOR PLAYING I HAVE LOVED IT![&:] JAMIE


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 15, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: glass man
> THANK YALL SO MUCH FOR PLAYING I HAVE LOVED IT![&:] JAMIE


 
 "Come ooon e-ve-ry-body let's... keep - a - playin'... 

 and let's  _ _ _    _ _ _ _ _!!!


----------



## woody (Oct 15, 2009)

8.  Laura Nyro

 Bonus: Poverty train


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 15, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: woody
> 
> 8.  Laura Nyro
> 
> Bonus: Poverty train


 
 Just a little something to go along with your answers...[]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eqWVOSSmPpc


----------



## glass man (Oct 16, 2009)

I AIN'T FORGOT BOUT THIS! NINA WILL ADD UP THE POINTS THIS WEEKEND TO SEE WHAT THREE PEOPLE GET A "MARBLE"[SORRY IT AIN'T A GREAT BOTTLE AND THE MARBLES I HAVE BEEN TOLD AIN'T WORTH MUCH,BUT THEY ARE HAND MADE ,PONTILED AND BEAUTIFUL TO ME ,ANY WAY!] [WILL ALSO GET ADDRESSES LATER]I WOULD ADD EM UP BUT I DID THIS IN SUCH A RANDOM WAY TRYING TO ADD IT ALL UP HURTS![:-] NINA IS GREAT AT SUCH!

 WELL WOODY AS USUAL YOU WERE RIGHT ON THE LAST ONES! LAURA NYRO IS ONE OF THE GREAT SONG WRITERS! HER SONGS BECAME HITS FOR MANY ,FIFTH DEMEMSION ESPECIALLY,BABA STRISAND,ETC. 

 I ONLY FOUND OUT ABOUT HER WHEN I WATCHED THE MONTERY UPDATE SPECIAL! DID NOT EVEN KNOW BOUT HER IN THE 60S! DO REMEMBER A FRIND TALKING ABOUT "LAURA NYRO",BUT DID NOT KNOW WHO HE WAS TALKING BOUT AND GEEZ,THEY WAS SO MUCH GREAT MUSIC COMING OUT AT THE TIME[AT LEAST TO ME] IT WAS HARD TO KEEP UP!
 "POVERTY TRAIN" IS PROBABLY MY FAV. BY HER.[NEXT "STONED SOUL PICNIC] AND THE VERSION OF POVERTY TRAIN IS MY FAV. VERSION OF THE SONG.

 TINNA, I THANK YOU FOR FINDING THAT ON YOU TUBE! WHEN I TRIED TO FIND IT A GOOD WHILE BACK IT WAS NOT ON THERE OR I JUST COULDN'T FIND IT! 

 I ALSO THANK YOU AND ALL WHO DID THIS! I KNOW THIS IS A BOTTLE FORUM! BUT IT IS NICE TO SHARE ANOTHER PASSION,THE LOVE OF MUSIC!

  I REALLY DIG A LOT OF KINDS OF MUSIC.BUT KNOW MORE ABOUT THE SIXTIES MUSIC,CAUSE IT WAS MY YOUNG YEARS ,ALSO EARLY 70S MUSIC.I AM STILL FINDING RECORDS AND ARTISTS I NEVER HEARD OF FROM THE 60S! THAT IS WHAT MAKES IT FUN,TO FIND A RECORD THAT LOOKS INTERESTING AT A FLEA MARKET FOR LITTLE MONEY,PUT IT ON THE TURN TABLE ,WATCH THE ARM GO DOWN,NEEDLE HITS THE VINYL AND LIKE MY NEPHEW SAID AT TWO YEARS OLD WHEN HE SAW IT FOR THE FIRST TIME,HIS EYES GOT WIDE HE TURNED TO ME  ,FULL OF WONDER AND SAID "DAMN"!!!  [] [8D][]   STILL FEELS THAT WAY ALL THESE YEARS! GOD BLESS ALL OF US!! JAMIE


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 19, 2009)

OK Jamie - you said it would be alright for others to post questions on here...that way you can play too!!!

 So from this point on if you think you found a "stumper"...throw it on here...just make sure each one is answered before putting a new one up...no points...just some clean fun....here's one that I think might leave you scratching your heads []

 1)  Name the UK band that got their name from the cover of the Grateful Dead's album "From the Mars Hotel".

 2)  Name of the singer/guitar player that was a law student and alumni of Oxford.

 3)  When he auditioned - he got the gig because he was the only one that remembered the words to what Mick Jagger/Rolling Stones song?

 4)  This group only played 6 gigs...what was this singer/guitar player's "next" gig?


----------



## glass man (Oct 20, 2009)

WOW TINA I COULD DISH IT OUT NOW I GOTTA GET BUSY! THIS AIN'T GONNA BE EASY IS IT? [] JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Oct 20, 2009)

1-UGLY ROMOURS  2-TONY BLAIR  3-[I CAN'T GET NO ] SATISFACTION   4-PRIME MINISTER OF U. K.   WHEW THAT WAS TOUGH!![] JAMIE


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm impressed!!!  Great job Jamie!!!  [][][]

 Go figure Tony Blair in a rock band!!!  I knew he was cool!!!

 I'm gonna try and find a REAL stumper...in the meantime...the thread is open...


----------



## glass man (Oct 20, 2009)

NEVER ,EVER WOULDA GOT THIS ONE WITHOUT THE POWER OF GOOGLE,CAUSE LIKE YOU SAID I NEVER WOULD HAVE DREAMED OF TONY BLAIR IN A BAND! WONDER IS THERE ANY FILM OF IT? WONDER CAN HE PLAY "FREE BIRD"? [] JAMIE


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 20, 2009)

I know there was a docudrama, in 2007, titled "Tony Blair:  Rock Star" - I'll see if I can find anything...they say that every once in a while his wife will put on one of his tapes and he gets all embarrassed! []


----------



## glass man (Oct 20, 2009)

[][][]


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Nov 8, 2009)

Jamie,

 I just wanted to say a BIG THANK YOU for the marble!  It is absolutely BEAUTIFUL and I love it!!!  It's my 1st pontiled marble and will sit front and center!!!


----------



## glass man (Nov 9, 2009)

GLAD IT GOT TO YOU OK AND YOU LIKE IT! JAMIE


----------

